# James Ussher on election and reprobation



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 25, 2021)

_Did God then before he made man, determine to save some, & reject others?

Ans._ Yes surely, before they had done either good or evil, God in his eternal counsel set some apart, upon whom he would in time shew the riches of his mercy, and determined to withhold the same from others, on whom he would shew the severity of his _wrath.

What should move God to make this difference between Man and Man?

Ans._ Only his own pleasure, whereby having purposed to create man for his own Glory, forasmuch as he was not bound to shew mercy unto any, and his Glory should appear as well in executing of justice, as in shewing mercy; It seemed good unto His Heavenly wisdom to chose out a certain number towards whom he would extend his undeserved mercy, leaving the rest to be spectacles of his justice.

For the reference, see James Ussher on election and reprobation.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

